# Huh. When I flash any Custom JB ROM, I lose IMEI / MEID / Phone #



## AzJazz (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm working on a VZW GS3 for a friend.

I have my GS3 cranking along on the latest CM10 builds. Never lost my IMEI / MEID info.

However, I am helping out a friend who is having issues with his VZW GS3. He has had his phone functional on CM10 for a while, but over this weekend, something odd happened. He lost his IMEI and the rest of his phone info, and constantly showed the Roaming triangle.

So, we went through a number of the posts here on RootzWiki and XDA to recover his IMEI and get out of roaming. After rebuilding his IMEI and other stuff, we still can't get a VZW connection. In addition, we see a "missing SIM" message appear momentarily during bootup. His SIM card is fine, tho: I installed it into my phone, and it came right up.

Just to see what would happen, I went back to installing the rooted stock Root66 image.

... And, his phone worked fine after that! Good 4G signal, and no problems with the connection. (Note: The only oddball setting for his phone was: "Service State = Out of Service". All the other phone settings looked fine)

Since his phone seemed to be OK again, I unlocked the bootloader, installed CWMR 6.0.1.2, and installed the latest CM10 (09-09) through ROM Manager (with wiping, of course!).

... And, I saw the "missing SIM" message again, and couldn't connect to the network anymore.









I did this twice now. After loading the stock rooted TouchWiz ROM, everything is fine, Then, loading CM10 results in loss of phone/data signal.

Can anybody please help? My friend is stuck on ICS and (yikes!) TOUCHWIZ.









TIA!

AzJazz


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

CM10 has no data on boot so you will get the missing IMEI and what not. A reboot should fix it though. I don't have a d2vzw but I know it works on my d2att.


----------



## goldsmitht (Jun 13, 2011)

try installing one of th TW roms (SynergyRom R73 is very stable, fast, and basically no issues). this would eliminate whether there is a problem with the ROM you are trying to flash with the phone it is being flashed on. sometimes a phone just doesn't "like" a certain ROM and weird "STUFF" happens.


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

goldsmitht said:


> try installing one of th TW roms (SynergyRom R73 is very stable, fast, and basically no issues). this would eliminate whether there is a problem with the ROM you are trying to flash with the phone it is being flashed on. sometimes a phone just doesn't "like" a certain ROM and weird "STUFF" happens.


It is a CM issue for all d2 devices so that wouldn't really help......


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

All AOSP ROMs get a no-signal at beginning but mine picks right up and I don't need to reboot. I don't lose IMEI either, which it sounds like the OP's friend is having happen.

Just curious, did your friend have everything backed up or did you have to manually restore his stuff?


----------



## AzJazz (Jun 10, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> All AOSP ROMs get a no-signal at beginning but mine picks right up and I don't need to reboot. I don't lose IMEI either, which it sounds like the OP's friend is having happen.
> 
> Just curious, did your friend have everything backed up or did you have to manually restore his stuff?


Unfortunately, he didn't have anything backed up. I suggested to him that he back it up, but unfortunately he didn't get around to it.

So, I've been restoring manually.

I have tried the "second reboot" trick about 50 times now







. No luck there, unfortunately.

I do have a correction to make to my OP: While I can get 4G mobile data just fine on his phone (when on rooted stock), I can't make or receive calls. I'm sure it's related to the "Service State = Out of Service" status.

I'm suspecting that there is a problem with my eri_0 file.

I tried manually installing the eri_0 file using the Revskills tool, but I don't know for sure if it was successful. The YouTube video I saw looked more like a way to backup the eri_0 file, so I'm not sure I updated anything.


----------

